
Show HN: Flying Logos – Exclusive Logo Animations with Sound Design - appstorelottery
https://flying-logos.com
======
appstorelottery
Any comments or suggestions are much appreciated. I'm particularly interested
in opinions on quality & pricing. For example, should I put pricing on the
front page? Is the pricing too low or high?

